

The Tiger-Resistant Laptop - GeneTraylor
http://www.forbes.com/2009/06/23/toughbook-tiger-elephant-technology-personal-test.html

======
rbanffy
I am curious: where do people buy rugged computers used by armed forces? They
are normally horrendously expensive, but, if one could get them for 50% off
the price of a new one, it becomes much more interesting.

It takes the idea of battle-tested code to a whole new level ;-)

------
iam
Surviving getting shot and stood on by an elephant? Quite impressive.

